# I give up-all my books are gone.....



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have no idea what I did to make everything disappear off of my Kindle, but I cannot get it back. I have tried re-downloading from my computer, sending the books back to the Kindle by whispernet, and NOTHING...
My content manager shows 5 pages of books, but I cannot get them back.
I've tried resetting, restarting, still NOTHING....I have been sitting here for over 3 hours, and I am brokenhearted. 

Any suggestions? I guess I'll go to bed, and call Amazon in the morning. Sigh..no Kindle to read before sleeping.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Please give us more details.... since you still see them in the Content Manager, do they all say Amazon beneath the titles? Are they Amazon e-books at all?


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't give much information. I was just so tired and frustrated last night. 
I finally figured out that I could select the books I hadn't read in content manager, then send them back to my Kindle. Unfortunately the process is taking a very long time (Whispernet is not strong in my area), and the back of the Kindle is very warm. 
I still don't understand why I can't connect through the USB and send those Kindle books (oh--and yes, they are all Amazon.com books) back to my Kindle from my computer. 
I connected the USB, then went to my Kindle folder, and tried to transfer the books back onto my Kindle. It showed the transfer taking place, but then when I disconnected the USB cable and went to my Kindle, there was still nothing there! 
I am so confused.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is an easy fix. After you download the books from Amazon, and connect your Kindle via USB to your PC, you need to drag the files into the Kindle's *documents* folder. If you put them anywhere else, the Kindle cannot find them.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

We're here for you Theresa.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Completely understandable, Theresa.  I HATE it when things don't work like they should.  Pidge, maybe you and Theresa could go into chat and you could walk her through it.  I'd offer. . .but I'm not particularly familiar with moving via USB. . .I pretty much always use WN.

Good luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Theresa--

Are you set, did you figure out what went wrong?

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Theresa please let us know what is going on, I have been thinking of you all morning. I hope all is well now.  

Linda


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your concern. I still cannot get anything transferred from my computer to my Kindle, and now it is acting all weird. 
There is a white line running down the left side of the screen, and whenever I change the page, the image of the previous page stays faintly in the background until I change the screen again.
I have to confess, I do not have much experience in moving folders around in a computer. If I have the Kindle hooked up to the USB, a screen pops up and shows me tons of stuff that is supposedly on my Kindle, but I can NOT find it! 
Darn it all to heck!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

As someone else suggested, why don't you send Pidgeon a PM and ya'll meet up in the chat room and she can walk you through it. I am technically challenged and have only used WN so I don't have a clue.

Keep us posted, maybe it is a quick fix.

Linda


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The white line on the left side of the screen sounds like a defect in the hardware. Try another hard reset, and if that does not go away, call Kindle support.

I have to run out for about a half hour, but can meet you in the chat room after that if you like.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

I called Kindle support, and they are shipping my a new Kindle today! They are so nice. 
Thank you all so much for trying to help me. When my new Kindle gets here, I am going to have to do some serious reading on how to transfer books by USB. 
Firefox doesn't seem to work well for me, and I don't know how to find some of the books once they are downloaded. I guess I need a movie tutorial on how to transfer books! lol
I have to go to work now, will be there til 6 am, so I may pop in again later tonight. 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news Theresa!   I am relieved for you, I know I would have been freaking out.

Linda


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

theresa57 said:


> Firefox doesn't seem to work well for me, and I don't know how to find some of the books once they are downloaded. I guess I need a movie tutorial on how to transfer books! lol


Generally, anything you download ought to go in your Download folder. In Firefox, open *Preferences*, and in the *Main* tab, choose *Always Ask Me Where to Save Files* (it may not say exactly that in whatever version you are using). Then you'll know for sure where your downloads are going.

I am getting ready to start making more video tutorials. I have a small video camera on order, hopefully it will be here next week.

When your Kindle arrives, let me know and we will go through how to transfer files in the Chat room. It's really easy once you've done it a few times.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Whew! I have made it to work! Can't chat, but I can enjoy the boards! 
I found out something interesting today. If you go into your computer and delete the wrong thing, ALL your Kindle content disappears! 
I will definately wait and get your help before I start messing with my new Kindle!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been following this thread and am so happy to hear you are getting a new Kindle.  Pidgeon is the best at techy stuff so with her help you will have no problems.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I think your main problem was a faulty Kindle.  Thing should work fine once you get your replacement.

BTW, Welcome.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Theresa- I, too have confidence that you'll not have any problems with your new Kindle. Good luck, hope it arrives soon!


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Update:
Well, my Kindle2 was by the front door when I woke up this afternoon. I carefully opened the box, took out my new Kindle, and then carefully replaced all the parts of my old Kindle exactly as they were when I got them. The box is sealed up and ready to go back to Amazon in the morning.
I hooked my Kindle2 up to my computer by USB, and proceeded to download all my books onto it, then I grabbed Kindle2 and it's charging cord and headed off to work. 
After 2 hours of charging, I was ready to read. Turned on my Kindle2, went to the book I was reading.....and got an error message! NONE of my books can be accessed. I called Amazon customer service, and the nice young man said that maybe my old Kindle wasn't deregistered yet. Big "sigh" here. 
Now I have to wait until tomorrow to get home to my computer and try to get my books back. Unfortuneatly Whisper net does not work in this office. 

I just want to read my books................


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, boo. I would think you _ought_ to be able to register the new one to your account yourself, if it has not yet been done by Amazon. The defective one being de-registered should _not_ be relevant.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

I know you have to be tired of listening to me whine, so I will shut up. Hopefully I can get the problem under control before I come back to work on Monday morning! 

Y'all have been so nice. Thank you!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Theresa: You are not whining .That is why I love this group. There is always someone who can help if you need it. Let us know what happens with your new Kindle.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Theresa - Did you get things worked out?  Downloading books via USB can be interesting, sometimes mine show up and sometimes they don't.  Those that don't I send to the free.kindle.com, but if you are getting your books from Amazon that should be irrelevant.  At least you have your media library  

Good luck!


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for asking Anju! I finally got my books downloaded onto my new Kindle, but I did it bit by bit using my Wispernet. 
USB use is so frustrating for me, and I'm not sure why. I use computers at work and at home, but I've never done any transferring,so I guess I will have to make myself learn how to do this. 
I "think" that I download the books into a folder that I create in My Documents, then connect my Kindle to the computer and move the book from the folder in the computer to the Kindle, but I sometimes get confused. 
Ah well, at least I do have my purchased books back! lol


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

1: It doesn't matter where you download the books to on your computer, but for ease of use you ought to put them all in the same place.

2: When you connect the Kindle to the PC, The PC will recognize it as an external hard drive. Double-click on that drive to open it. You will see several folders, including one called *documents*.

3. Drag the downloaded book files, one at a time or all of them at once, into the *documents* folder on the Kindle.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you! I will try and play with this document moving thing when I get home from work tonight! 
Wish me luck!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Teresa, if you're moving a large document, or transferring several at a time, it can take a while, so be patient   Like pidgeon92 said, it doesn't matter where the books are on your computer (as long as you can find them!), but the have to go on to the documents folder on your Kindle.  I think that's probably what you were thinking of.  The documents folder should already be on your Kindle, and even on an SD card if you've inserted a blank one.


----------

